#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hallo >

## weinachten13

Seit Jahr 2009,habe ich beide Hüfte Neu ich habe immer schmerzen,seit eine woche kann ich kaum bewegen nur mit Rollator  Linke bein immer wie eigeschllafen,Bitterliche stich schmerzen, am 5,nov,13 habe ich ortopedische termin,  ich weiss nicht was los ist.ich bitte um Antwort, vielen dank,LG weinachten13 :Cry:

----------

